# Best conditioners/treatments for heat damaged hair?



## wunnymush13 (Aug 8, 2010)

My hair is dead from heat damage. It doesn't grow, and I loose a good amount of hair when brushing (which is about 70% due to my very thick hair). I'm wondering which sorts of home remedies or conditioners are great to help with the repair process? I have already stopped using heat damaging tools on my hair, and I won't be dying it anytime soon. I live in Canada, so there is no Walgreens here. My hair is about a couple cm past my shoulders, it is layered, parted to the side, and blonde. The stores I usually go to are Wal-mart, Zellers and Superstore.


----------



## FeliciaKnight (Aug 9, 2010)

Suave is awesome, (believe it or not) it leaves your hair soft.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 9, 2010)

you didnt use any heat protection? if its failling out, then you may need to see a doctor. if its breaking off and leaving your hair short in certain spots, its damaged. go to the store and just buy some olive oil and put it in your hair for a home remedie. heat up the oil and leave it on, then rinse with cooler water. but falling out is not damage, its internal, breaking off is damage.


----------



## wunnymush13 (Aug 9, 2010)

No I didn't. I never really thought of the affects when I was younger and started using heat. It's not falling out, it just doesn't grow and sometimes I have ends break off.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Olive oil is good, i can also suggest coconut oil if you can find some, if your store has an african/exotic products area, you can also get shea butter.

You can apply a few drops on your ends as a leave in conditioner, and apply it all over for a hair mask (follow up with a gentle shampoo next morning). You can also wrap a warm towel around your head.

You might also want to consider cutting your ends, if they're all damaged you might stop it from getting worse, but it's already here.

One thing to promote hair growth is applying oil on your scalp as well, and massage your scalp to help it sink in.

Then you need to be patient


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

You can also try, if you feel these aren't doing enough for your hair, hair&amp;nails vitamins. They take time to really show visible effects, but every little help is welcome i think.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 10, 2010)

Aveda Damage remedy, it's amazing! It will leave your hair so nourished!


----------



## kikikinzz (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had damaged, almost frizzy hair and the BEST product I've used is Redken Smooth Down shampoo/conditioner (brown bottles) followed up by the Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide. My hair is soft and super shiny! I've been looking for this miracle combo for numerous years and finally I got it right!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanki (Aug 11, 2010)

smooth down is good, but heat glide is for people with thick hair. if you wanna go the redken way, try the extreme anti snap, which is a protein treatment you leave it, use it for a week, then switch to once a week. also use the extreme shampoo and i would use matrix's leave it spray daily leave in tonic for moisture.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mash two ripe bananas. Add half cup beaten curd. Apply this paste all over your scalp and coat the ends of the hair with it. Pile up your hair high over your head. Leave it on for 15 mintues and then shampoo as usual. You will immediately notice a dramatic change in the texture of your hair.


----------



## cinderella (Nov 27, 2010)

Kerastase Masquintense is very good for damaged hair.


----------



## CuteCurly (Nov 28, 2010)

if they are damaged now, do not use any other product on it. Just go for natural things. 

First have a simple hair cut so that the dead ends go away. then let them grow naturally.

Oil them as often you can. Condition them properly. and get some good vitamins which give strength to your hair.


----------



## Doya G (Nov 28, 2010)

i have the same problem now and i found this DIY treatement helped alot.


2 eggs
1 table spoon yoghurt
garlic juice
olive oil (or any other oils)
leave on for 2 hours, then wash with shampoo. you will notice the difference immediately. garlic stops hair form falling out and regrows it.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 19, 2011)

Get a hair cut.  If you have split ends and you leave them while treating them, you would be spinning a top in mud.   The split ends would run straight up the hair shaft and drop off, that is why your hair would seem as if it's not growing.  If you cut the hair (does not have to be severe) and start fresh, you should be good to go.  This happened to me when I had relaxed hair and it was fine after I did that (not to mention I stopped using the VERY expensive heat styling tools...what a waste of money).  I would suggest letting a professional do the cut though.  They will be able to identify the level of damage and advise to suit.   Hope this helps.


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 20, 2011)

I would most def go for Paul Mitchell's Super Strength Shampoo &amp; Daily Treatment. It's one of the most amazing duos out there for damaged hair and it's not that expensive. Right now is duo season for Paul Mitchell so you should be able to find it at a salon or school for a really good price and in the liter sizes for about $24 for both :]


----------



## tmhappyhair (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

You should try Biolustre products!!  Biolustre is a hair treatment that doesnt require you to go to a salon or spend loads of cash to use it.  Its not at all like other hair treatments that use all sorts of chemicals either.  Safe to use anytime you choose over and over again.  Easy as well.  My hair use to be  dry and brittle and would never grow past a certain length and ive always wanted my hair to be longer.  My hair is wavy and thick and kinda hard to manage.  After using the treatment and following it up with the shampoo and conditioner my hair has never been shinier and easy to style.  I always get compliments now on how healthy it looks.  Its an amazing feeling that i would like to share with you!!!

Hope this helps you in the long run and cant wait to hear back from you on your results!!!!

Best hair product out by far!!

tmHH


----------



## Mary Jacobs (Jul 18, 2012)

First you need to get a good haircut to take off most of the damage. Then use some argan oil or anything based on argan oil to get your hair strong and healthy again. I know that argan oil is known for promoting healthy hair growth and strengthening existing hair so that it doesn't fall out. You should really try some and see if it works for you!

I used it after I went through a serious hair relaxing stage, it really ruined it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm using Pro Naturals Moroccan argan oil shampoo + conditioner. They're sulfate and silicone free so they're really the best thing you can put on dry and damaged hair. I also use their argan oil itself after each shower, but you can just use the shampoo and co. Doesn't matter if you're in Canada, the site where I ordered them is canadian so you're in luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's "beyas. ca" and you should find them there, actually you'll find the whole pro naturals line there, lol.


----------



## AmoretteVer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, wunnymush13! 





I'm very sorry...I hope that you'll decide your problem...I've just found the article about Heat Damaged Hair Symptoms and Treatment..It may be useful for youGood luck!


----------



## Robin Page (Nov 26, 2012)

You stated curd, where exactly could I obtain this ingredient? I know what it is, but I'm not having much luck finding it in my town, is there a substitution?


----------



## pmsqueen (Jan 6, 2013)

> My hair is dead from heat damage. It doesn't grow, and I loose a good amount of hair when brushing (which is about 70% due to my very thick hair). I'm wondering which sorts of home remedies or conditioners are great to help with the repair process? I have already stopped using heat damaging tools on my hair, and I won't be dying it anytime soon. I live in Canada, so there is no Walgreens here. My hair is about a couple cm past my shoulders, it is layered, parted to the side, and blonde. The stores I usually go to are Wal-mart, Zellers and Superstore.


----------



## pmsqueen (Jan 6, 2013)

I use biosilk shampoo conditioner and most importnant the hair serum which you massage into scalp and ends wet or dry The serum is the most important part. Now a cheaper way is to buy your regular shampoo and conditioner then put 5-10 drops into the conditioner. Just remember to give a shake before use then towel dry and put about 5 drops in hand rub together and work into hair. And either let dry or blow dry. I also advise a heat spray ( I use CHI) and try to not shape every day if you must wash everyday try only using conditioner.every other day and shampoo conditioner the other days. Once your hair is stronger and better then use the hair serum 1-2 days a week but continue to put drops in your regular conditioner. It's a great product the only side effect I have seen is your hands will be super soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pmsqueen (Jan 6, 2013)

> I use biosilk shampoo conditioner and most importnant the hair serum which you massage into scalp and ends wet or dry The serum is the most important part. Now a cheaper way is to buy your regular shampoo and conditioner then put 5-10 drops into the conditioner. Just remember to give a shake before use then towel dry and put about 5 drops in hand rub together and work into hair. And either let dry or blow dry. I also advise a heat spray ( I use CHI) and try to not shape every day if you must wash everyday try only using conditioner.every other day and shampoo conditioner the other days. Once your hair is stronger and better then use the hair serum 1-2 days a week but continue to put drops in your regular conditioner. It's a great product the only side effect I have seen is your hands will be super soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 5, 2013)

The best treatment for damaged hair I have ever used is the Crema Midollo &amp; Placenta conditioner. It makes your hair strong with protein but softens it as well so you don't need to follow up with another moisturizing conditioner. It comes in a big liter jar. The only problem is depending where you live, it may be hard to find. Try Roundhairbrush.com and look under the brand Alter Ego Italy. You should get a trim to cut off any dead ends and start using baby shampoo or any sulfate free shampoo you can find. Only lather once and try to go at least a day in between shampoos. You should follow each shampoo with the hair mask I mentioned. Slather it on your hair, leave it on for ten minutes and rinse in cool water. Then apply a thick creamy leave in conditioner to at least the ends of your hair along with a split end mender/hair oil or hair serum. This should keep you from getting anymore split ends. Stay away from heat styling until your hair gets back on track!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Feb 7, 2013)

Hai Beauties,

Before head bath your should apply coconut oil and leave 1 hour like that. Then it looks silky and shiny


----------



## Mel Stevens (Feb 19, 2014)

I have tried a lot of conditioners and treatments and the best one I ever tried is the hair repair mask from pro naturals. I have been using it since I stopped dying my hair and it has completely restore it! I really recommend you check it out!


----------



## mariatsi (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the same problem + sensitive skin. Argan oil and shea butter are the best!


----------



## satojoko (Feb 20, 2014)

Massage castor oil into your scalp first, WARM castor oil, for at least 5 minutes. Then get it through the rest of your hair, right to the ends. You can mix a bit of jojoba or argan into it to make it less viscous, because castor oil alone can be difficult for some people to work with. The texture &amp; thickness of it can be a pain. Roll your hair up into a bun, pin it up, then put a plastic shower cap on. Sleep with this overnight, with a towel on your pillow. The shower cap holds in some of the heat from your head, allowing the oils to penetrate more deeply. You can do this as often as you want to. I find it easiest to do about once a week or so. Wash it out the next day using a sulfate-free shampoo. When you use your conditioner, use the shower cap again with the conditioner generously applied to your hair. Pin your hair up with a clip or something. Let it soak into your hair while you finish washing the rest of yourself. Right before you're getting out of the shower, rinse out your conditioner with tepid (barely warm) water. Squeeze the water out of your hair, don't go rubbing it with your towel. Use your towel more like a sponge to just soak up the water. Follow with a leave in spray-type treatment, such as Ojon's Revitalizing Mist. If possible, lay off all heat styling tools for at least a couple of weeks. Better yet, only use them when absolutely necessary. Try not to wash your hair every day. It's brutal on the hair &amp; scalp. If you are able, once a week. Twice at most. You'll start noticing a difference fairly quickly. Within a couple of weeks at most. And always use sulfate free products. Try avoiding conditioners with silicones, mineral oil, stuff like that. And, as other people mentioned, cut off as much damaged hair as you feel you can part with. I personally find this the most difficult bit of this routine


----------



## trustlust (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wunnymush13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My hair is dead from heat damage. It doesn't grow, and I loose a good amount of hair when brushing (which is about 70% due to my very thick hair). I'm wondering which sorts of home remedies or conditioners are great to help with the repair process? I have already stopped using heat damaging tools on my hair, and I won't be dying it anytime soon. I live in Canada, so there is no Walgreens here. My hair is about a couple cm past my shoulders, it is layered, parted to the side, and blonde. The stores I usually go to are Wal-mart, Zellers and Superstore.
My hair gets bleached once a month and heat styled at least once a day, sometimes twice. My hair dresser can never believe how much crap I put my hair through because it's so healthy. But it takes work. I do a hot oil treatment once a month, you can find that at any wal-mart/drugstore/etc. Once a week, I use Hayadi Hair Relief Mask. I buy it from Birchbox.com. And as needed, I do a home remedy as well. One egg white, 1/2 cup of mayo, 1/2 cup of yogurt. Leave it on for about 30-45 minutes, then rinse. I did this treatment last night, and my hair is amazing today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I helped somewhat!


----------

